# Todays Ride In South Carolina



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Not good at the video thing but here it is, hope it works and I did it right?!?!?!?!? And yes that is my new CAMO MIMB T-Shirt, hard to see on here but it stood out on the ride!!!

http://s581.photobucket.com/albums/ss252/Kurlys_album/Boykin%205-31-09/?action=view&current=49d5dc93.pbrhttp://s581.photobucket.com/albums/...kin 5-31-09/?action=view&current=49d5dc93.pbr


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

SHould the video be showing up on here instead of the link????


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Very sweet vid By the way to get the vid up click the share icon in the top of the vid screen and copy and paste the one that says thumbnail display then you are good to go


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks. The one I had up is a remix I made and like 4 minutes long and it starts with the one you posted for me. I get lost when it comes to this, gonna try to get the remix on that I thought I did....LOL.

Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

it should auto-embed but its not for some reason.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

nice vids there kurly


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

cause it's a pbr not flv
i'll have to create a custom ame definition.


----------



## hondamudder04 (May 10, 2009)

im not happy i missed that!!


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

Cool vid


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks man. I emailed it out to Kentucky and some said they couldnt see it so I hope yalw can view it ok on here......


----------

